
Microsoft signs search pact with China's Baidu - davidedicillo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20076637-264/microsoft-signs-search-pact-with-chinas-baidu/
======
1010011010
Presumably Microsoft has no qualms with censoring results as it's told to. Or
partnering with a company that makes most of its money from pirated music,
which seems kind of hypocritical.

